# Idle too high



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok so I finally got my jets to where i THINK is right. I looked around and saw woodbutcher has basically the exact same 4wheeler and same mods as I do so i decided to try the 140f and 144r like he has. It works prefect except it is idling too high. I have the mixture screws 2.5 turns out. From where its idling now to WOT it runs perfect with no pop or anything. How do i fix this high idle? I tried using the idle adjustment that hangs off the carbs but it didn't have any effect really. Is it the mixture screw that's off a little? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I forgot to add in you pm....check the end of your throttle cable where it hooks to your carbs and make sure that its adjust correctly there. may have to go up in pilot jets...try those other things first.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I forgot to add in you pm....check the end of your throttle cable where it hooks to your carbs and make sure that its adjust correctly there. .


Right.. Once when I put mine back on, I left a twist in the cables and it held it off the idle stop. If you turn the bars and it changes, its in the cable.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

The cable should be adjusted fine. I left them hooked up and just turned the carbs sideways to do the jets. I tried to make sure they were not twisted any when I put them back in. If I rev it up it comes back down to a higher idle then after a few seconds it slowly drops down some but its still higher than it should be.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

U may have a vacuum leak somewhere


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

busarider89 said:


> The cable should be adjusted fine. I left them hooked up and just turned the carbs sideways to do the jets. I tried to make sure they were not twisted any when I put them back in. If I rev it up it comes back down to a higher idle then after a few seconds it slowly drops down some but its still higher than it should be.


Still have a little play at the bottom of the thumb throttle? Didn't forget to put a spring back in one of the slides? How far do you have to screw the hand adjustment in to bring it up from where it is? Might take the inspection cover off and see if you have an issue...like a chunk of mud or rust...something in there that's holding the linkage open


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

I tried adjusting the mixture screw out to 3 turns like boot said and if anything it made it run a little worse. everything seem to be working fine...When i pull the choke, it starts sound like its camming or something lol but it seems to be working right. Its just idling too high and i tried running the screw that hangs down to adjust the idle from one end to the other. Both springs are in and it has the dj needle on the 4th notch and 2 shims on each. everything seems to be hook up except one fat hose that is on the left side (if your on the bike) that is hanging down from the front carb or in that area. its only a few inches long and i didnt see where it could attach to anything so i thought it was just a vent hose or something. any ideas on it? I think ill put my screw back in to 2.5 turns out and then pull the inspection plate off and try to check it out. It has no play in the thumb throttle but never has. Any more ideas guys?? ive got to get this thing figured out by friday because we are heading out to busco beach..


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

I mean this in the most heterosexual way possible but nmkawierider, i could hug you right now lol...I had checked my cables to make sure they were not twisted but i had not checked to see anything about play in the thumb. I pulled my inspection plate and found that the cable was adjusted too tight...Not sure how or why it happened since it was fine before but I adjusted the cable and im eating a bite of lunch real quick then im goin to put her back together and see how she runs. Hopefully everything is right on it because im SICK of working on this thing haha...Thats all ive done since i bought it. Ive put maybe 2 hours on it but hopefully this weekend ill get to let her eat!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

busarider89 said:


> I mean this in the most heterosexual way possible but nmkawierider, i could hug you right now lol...I had checked my cables to make sure they were not twisted but i had not checked to see anything about play in the thumb. I pulled my inspection plate and found that the cable was adjusted too tight...Not sure how or why it happened since it was fine before but I adjusted the cable and im eating a bite of lunch real quick then im goin to put her back together and see how she runs. Hopefully everything is right on it because im SICK of working on this thing haha...Thats all ive done since i bought it. Ive put maybe 2 hours on it but hopefully this weekend ill get to let her eat!


Well...just cause it happend to me once.. but for me, I rolled the carbs over the wrong way when I was done with jetting and it put a twist on the cables that made the throttle hold open just a little..It also made the throttle work a little harder too. 
You will want just a little play at the bottom of the throttle. That just tells you your against the screw-stop.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah that solved everything. On my race bikes, im always picky and dont want any play so i adjust them out so it is just barely snug but ive never messed with this thing since i bought it. I got it all back together and it runs great with no pop or lag or anything. The cables are not twisted but some how it was still off...But thanks a lot anyways


----------

